# concerts of 2015 music



## Ukko

The following material describes a (very) recent pair of concerts. The broadcasts (or streams, I don't know which) were recorded, and uploaded to _concertarchives_ (a spinoff from _operashare_). As a subscriber, I get notifications. Unauthorized distributions are prohibited, but subscriptions are open to the public FOC. (Do a Google search if interested). This FYI is also FOC.

[Note: To the best of my knowledge, these recordings are _not_ illegal.]

The "Wittener Tage für neue Kammermusik" is a festival for contemporary chamber music held yearly for three days in the town of Witten in Nordrhein-Westfalen.
*
Wittener Tage für neue Kammermusik 2015*

1. Intro Festival 0:55

April 26, 2015, 11:00, Festsaal Witten

2. Intro concert 0:11

*Vito Žuraj *
 "Aftertouch" für Ensemble (UA)
3. Intro Žuraj 2:43
4. Aftertouch 10:04
5. Applause, Outro 1:43

*James Clarke *
 "Untitled No.7" für Klavier solo (UA)
6. Intro Clarke 2:09
7. Untitled No. 7 11:52
8. Applause, Outro 1:56

*Clemens Gadenstätter *
 "les dernières cris (E.P.O.S. I)" für Ensemble (UA)
9. Intro Gadenstätter 3:13
10. les dernier cris 23:04
11. Applause, Outro 1:20

Nicolas Hodges _piano_
österreichisches ensemble für neue musik  
Johannes Kalitzke

April 26, 2015, 16:00, Final concert, Theatersaal Witten

12.Intro Final concert 1:24

*Beat Furrer*
 "Werk" für Kammerorchester (UA)
13. Intro Furrer 0:58
14. Werk 11:43
15. Applause, Outro 0:48

*Andreas Dohmen *
 "... blinde worte ... (Musik für G.P.H.)" für Sopran, Posaune und Kammerorchester (UA)
16. Intro Dohmen 3:19
17. blinde worte 15:42
18. Applause, Outro 1:05

*Georg Friedrich Haas  *
13 Bilder aus der Oper "Die schöne Wunde" für Stimmen und Kammerorchester (UA)
19. Intro Haas 3:42
20. 13 Bilder 31:55
21. Applause, Outro 1:09

Sarah Maria Sun _soprano _
Uwe Dierksen _trombone_
Neue Vokalsolisten Stuttgart
 Mitglieder des Jugend-Sinfonie-Orchesters Witten
WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln
Titus Engel

UA=Uraufführung=First performace


----------

